# storm



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Did I miss one?

I had to clean up big style last night... window ledges full of what looked like volcanic ash?????


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Did I miss one?
> 
> I had to clean up big style last night... window ledges full of what looked like volcanic ash?????


Looks normal here... not heard anything from anyone


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

There was a sand storm last night. I drove through it around 7 to 8 pm.


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

it was terrible
i forgot my terrace open
my maid is ina holiday 
terrible storm 
thnx god didnt last long
txl how is ur driving experience in Cairo?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

cairo said:


> it was terrible
> i forgot my terrace open
> my maid is ina holiday
> terrible storm
> ...


Technically I was riding--the driver was driving me downtown. 

I have gotten used to the chaos of the Ring Road, but have found one thing to be extremely scared of--the bus driver for my "school." As one of our teachers was getting off the bus, he started to drive off. Her screams stopped him, and she narrowly escaped serious injury!


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

there was an incredibly strong sand storm yesterday around 4pmish. I never witnessed something like this sandstorm before.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know how I missed it , I didn't go out but I have huge windows and I can usually see them coming or at least taste them. I had a visitor who had sat by the window and after he left I went to clear away his cup etc and I was astounded to see all the dust..bet he thinks my housekeeping sucks lol


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't know how I missed it , I didn't go out but I have huge windows and I can usually see them coming or at least taste them. I had a visitor who had sat by the window and after he left I went to clear away his cup etc and I was astounded to see all the dust..bet he thinks my housekeeping sucks lol


was about 7.30 as we were out side at a restaurant waiting for the others to arrive
We all went inside where it was fine.

The sky was murky - lasted about 1 hour:clap2:


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> Technically I was riding--the driver was driving me downtown.
> 
> I have gotten used to the chaos of the Ring Road, but have found one thing to be extremely scared of--the bus driver for my "school." As one of our teachers was getting off the bus, he started to drive off. Her screams stopped him, and she narrowly escaped serious injury!


Thanx God ur colleague is okay
there is a girl in alex who died as that foolishness of the driver
hehe yes i was shocked how would a brit drive in that lovely traffic in Cairo


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

in our street a tree fell on a car and I have seen a lot of branches (which fell from trees) on the side of the streets.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

What kind of a storm?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

samertalat said:


> What kind of a storm?


Sand storm. (Please refer to the first few posts on this thread.....)


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

It happened also in Borg El Arap (industrial area of Alex) last friday when I was working in factory. Lost some roof parts.


----------

